# Tecumseh engine runs for about15 seconds



## Stan1949 (Oct 10, 2008)

OK, I've got a good one for Paul and 30yr. The 5.3 hp Tecumseh engine in my Craftsman mower has been running well since I(we) got the timing issue resolved last year. I went on vacation for 3 weeks in July, and now when I start it from cold it will run fine for about a minute and then quit. Seems to be exactly like fuel starvation, as if it is running on the primer charge until that is used up. Once warmed up, it will only run about 15 seconds and then quits in exactly the same manner. I have taken the carb apart twice and can find nothing wrong. Float floats, inlet needle valve doesn't stick. All the jets are clean. When it quits you can unscrew the jet on the bottom of the float chamber and fuel pours out, so it is getting plenty of fuel from the tank. I thought that perhaps the ignition module was bad, and would quit working when hot, so I replaced it. No help. No, I have not replaced the spark plug. Could it be that the plug stops working when hot? I've had small engines begin to run rough and be difficult to start when the plug is bad, but never had one act like this before. I'm completely stumped at this point. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks muchly.
Stan 1949


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could you post your engine model and spec numbers??


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Although I'm not Paul or 30yr, I will say the main jet(bowl nut) is getting clogged, the tiny hole at the top is very hard to see and is usually the culprit for this problem, there can be from 0 to 4 holes in the main jet and I think yours has 3 the top one is just outside the top threads. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

here are some extra things I would check or do in addition:
* empty the tank and pour in brand new gasoline
* are there any air leaks where the carby or where the intake is mounted? Also, check the primer bulb and its pipes for cracks etc.
* does the tank cap permit venting?
* are you getting vapour locks?
* are the cooling fins clean? Clogged fins can cause an engine to overheat.
* is the cowling intact and the fan blowing cool air?
* if you have an inline spark tester, does it indicate if you have spark or not at the point the engine dies? Also, what is the condition of the spark plug?
* is the correct spark plug being used?
I'd be inclined to get a new spark plug to eliminate that variable.
* are the cylinder head bolts tightened to the correct amount of torque?
* what is the compression like when the engine stops?
* is there gasoline in the oil? Is so, do an oil change. Without correct lubrication, the engine stops.
* is the air cleaner blocked?
* is the muffler blocked?

Let us know how it goes.
If the above does not work, then need to start checking valve clearances.

Kind Regards
AlBunzel


----------



## Stan1949 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well.........., I know I should have tried the cheaper, easier solution first. But my neighbor was having trouble with his mower not running when warmed up, and it turned out to be the coil, so when mine did the same thing, I jumped(head first!) to the conclusion that the solid state ignition module was going bad. Replacing the module did not provide any help, so yesterday I installed a new spark plug. Mower starts on the first pull, and runs perfectly! Thanks for all the suggestions from everyone. I hopoe my lesson will help someone else in the future. Stan


----------



## dvose (Aug 24, 2009)

*tecumseh*



Stan1949 said:


> OK, I've got a good one for Paul and 30yr. The 5.3 hp Tecumseh engine in my Craftsman mower has been running well since I(we) got the timing issue resolved last year. I went on vacation for 3 weeks in July, and now when I start it from cold it will run fine for about a minute and then quit. Seems to be exactly like fuel starvation, as if it is running on the primer charge until that is used up. Once warmed up, it will only run about 15 seconds and then quits in exactly the same manner. I have taken the carb apart twice and can find nothing wrong. Float floats, inlet needle valve doesn't stick. All the jets are clean. When it quits you can unscrew the jet on the bottom of the float chamber and fuel pours out, so it is getting plenty of fuel from the tank. I thought that perhaps the ignition module was bad, and would quit working when hot, so I replaced it. No help. No, I have not replaced the spark plug. Could it be that the plug stops working when hot? I've had small engines begin to run rough and be difficult to start when the plug is bad, but never had one act like this before. I'm completely stumped at this point. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks muchly.
> Stan 1949


I am having the same problem and I believe the linkages are not hooked up correctly, but I cannot find a picture or diagram that shows how it is supposed to be. Parts diagrams do not help.


----------



## dvose (Aug 24, 2009)

The man who said the carb bowl nut is the winner. Cleaned it out and mower runs full tilt. But I still have the linkage problem if anyone has a picture or diagram of Tecumseh 6.5 HP LV195ea. Year 2006 I think.


----------



## dvose (Aug 24, 2009)

*jet bowl nut*



geogrubb said:


> Although I'm not Paul or 30yr, I will say the main jet(bowl nut) is getting clogged, the tiny hole at the top is very hard to see and is usually the culprit for this problem, there can be from 0 to 4 holes in the main jet and I think yours has 3 the top one is just outside the top threads. Have a good one. Geo


Thanks, you nailed it. Do you know where I can get a diagram or picture of tecumseh throttle and gov linkage. Parts diagrams dont cut it. Specifically I dont know which hole on the throttle bracket to put the gov linkage on.


----------

